# (S) bombshell v-brake adapter



## Fisch123 (24. Dezember 2014)

Suche solche Adapter, wer hat noch sowas rum fliegen?


----------



## tommi67 (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Fisch
Aluklötzchen nehmen
48mm x 20 mm das ganze 20mm dick.In der Mitte des Klötzchens 10mm von der Dicke wegfräsen das die Stufe entsteht und dann die Löcher im Abstand von
2,54cm ist etwa 1 Zoll bohren bzw .M8 Gewinde schneiden .Und E Voila die Adapter sind fertig.Baut Dir jeder halbwegs gescheiter Werkzeugbauer in 10 Min.
Frohes Fest Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja vielen Dank,  dann mach mir mal 2 paar.
Ich habe da leider keine Kontakte. 
SABINE


----------



## tommi67 (25. Dezember 2014)

Im neuen Jahr können wir gerne mal drüber reden. fahre morgen erst mal eine Woche in Urlaub. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Interessenten für ein paar Teile dann wird es für jeden nur ein Taschengeld


----------



## Fisch123 (25. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du die genau machen kannst wie das Muster, mit den Löchern für die Bremse, dann bin ich mit einem 1/2 Dutzend dabei.
Danke, schönen Urlaub


----------



## tommi67 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache morgen mal schnell eine Skizze und vermaße diese.danach kannst du nochmal drüber gucken ob alles stimmt. vielleicht nehme ich noch bei einen bike von mir maß.Ich habe ein Freund der hat eine neue cnc-fräsen der würde dann die Dinger über die Maschine laufen lassen.


----------



## KIV (25. Dezember 2014)

Gute Idee, ich hätte gerne 4Paar..!
Schreib mir gerne n Preis per Unterhaltung.
Danke, Frohes Fest, schönen Urlaub und Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich hätte gerne 4Paar..!
> Schreib mir gerne n Preis per Unterhaltung.
> Danke, Frohes Fest, schönen Urlaub und Guten Rutsch!


Sorry, aber keine Ahnung warum du dich hier in mein Thread reinhängst und schon Sachen klar machen willst bzw bestellst.
Lass mich doch bitte erst tommy67 alles regeln.
So find ich das nicht gut.
Sabine


----------



## tommi67 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin erstaunt das die Nachfrage nach den Adaptern so groß ist. Ene Frage von mir dazu :Ist es nicht eine elegantere Lösung
auf Scheibenbremsen zu wechseln?
Egal. Ich werde gleich mal messen und eine Skizze machen.Im neuen Jahr werde ich dann 1 Stück bauen und bei mir mal anschrauben.
Die Teile funktionieren ja wegen der beidseitigen Bohrungen für die Feder und den Stift ja gleichermassen für links und rechts
Wenn alles passt so wie es soll stell ich ein Foto rein und dann wird alles andere besprochen.


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Adapter sind sowohl für Kinderräder 24" in denen eine 26" Gabel eingebaut wird. Somit M8er verschraubung (Cantibolzen).
Als auch für Singlespeed umbau MTB Rahmen mit 28" LRS für hi. somit meist M10er verschraubung (Cantibolzen).
Danke erstmal für deine Mühe. Alles weitere bitte über "unterhaltung"
Sabine


----------



## KIV (26. Dezember 2014)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Im neuen Jahr können wir gerne mal drüber reden. fahre morgen erst mal eine Woche in Urlaub. vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Interessenten für ein paar Teile dann wird es für jeden nur ein Taschengeld


@Fisch123: Guckst Du hier, wird billiger für alle... 
Btw: Bin jedesmal wieder erstaunt, mit was für nem Besitzanspruch Du 'Deine' Freds verteidigst - sogar an Weihnachten! 
Frohes Fest! Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> @Fisch123: Guckst Du hier, wird billiger für alle...
> Btw: Bin jedesmal wieder erstaunt, mit was für nem Besitzanspruch Du 'Deine' Freds verteidigst - sogar an Weihnachten!
> Frohes Fest! Stefan


Es geht hier nicht unbedingt um Besitzanspruch meines eröffneten Threads sondern ganz einfach um eine nette Frage, und zwar an mich!  Wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, um anzufragen, sollte das ganze schon über mich laufen, so stelle ich mir das vor und nicht sich hier reinzuhängen und selbst was klar zu machen, dass finde ich einfach unverschämt!
Komisch das bisher keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist, so was zu suchen. Ich hoffe das artet nicht wieder in ein Laberthread aus und jeder meint seinen Senf dazuzugeben. Die verhandlungen werden ab sofort mit tommi76 in der Unterhaltung geführt.
Gesegnetes Fest


----------



## Y_G (26. Dezember 2014)

es wurde doch schön öfter über solche Adapter gesprochen, sind nur irgendwie nicht so einfach zu finden. Der Bedarf ist wohl einfach zu klein. Ich hatte auch vor einiger Zeit mal gesucht und habe nur noch Angebote gefunden wo die Adapter nicht mehr verfügbar waren...


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2014)

http://www.bunneysbikes.com/products/Bombshell-VPS-Brake-Adapter.html

http://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1709

Und tut mir ganz schrecklich leid, daß ich gewagt habe, hier zu posten


----------



## tommi67 (26. Dezember 2014)

Super Recherche Alex.
Vielleicht hat sich dann das selbst bauen erledigt.


----------



## tommi67 (26. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade mal überschlagen:33£ sind über40€plus Versand....... Dann lieber doch selbst bauen


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> http://www.bunneysbikes.com/products/Bombshell-VPS-Brake-Adapter.html
> 
> http://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1709
> 
> Und tut mir ganz schrecklich leid, daß ich gewagt habe, hier zu posten


Schon ok, beide hab ich auch schon auf dem Schirm gehabt.  Dann bestell mal, dann wirst du merken, dass einer nicht liefern kann.  Und wenn, für den Preis, kommt noch porto dazu, ohne mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2014)

Na, wenn nur einer nicht liefern kann    Was den Preis anbetrifft, völlig richtig.

Und funktioniert eigentlich sowas hier?
http://www.powersbikeshop.com/brakes/eleven-brake-adaptor/
http://www.2rtv.de/SINZ-Bremssockel-Adapter


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke,  bei 2rtv.de hab ich mal ein Satz bestellt. Zur Ansicht und evtl. Nachbau.


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2014)

Gerne, berichte mal, ob sie was taugen.


----------



## tommi67 (12. März 2015)

Hallo Leute es hat doch nun über zwei Monate gedauert bis ich die Muster bauen konnte.Da ich selbstständig bin gehen erst mal die beruflichen Dinge vor.Ich habe die Adapter etwas geändert da ich nur diese Schrauben parat hatte.Sie passen perfekt ,sehen aber montiert etwas eigenartig aus .Wenn Bedarf ist mach ich am Wochenende noch mal ein Bild mit montierten Teilen an der SID-Gabel im 24 Zoll Bike meiner Tochter.


----------



## Y_G (12. März 2015)

leg mal auf die Waage


----------



## Fisch123 (13. März 2015)

Genau, wiegen und Kostenpunkt ?


----------



## Fisch123 (13. März 2015)

Also, die hatte ich noch, wiegen 22gr. und sind hübsch rund, die gefertigten sind mir persönlich zu eckig.
wenn man das noch ändern könnte, ist das durchaus eine Alternative, kommt auf die Kosten an.



Gruss Sabine


----------



## tommi67 (19. März 2015)

Wiegen Ca.17 Gramm  pro Stück. Ohne Schrauben und Stifte.
Kosten weiss ich noch nicht. Ich schätze mal so zwischen14-17€ das Stück.


----------



## tommi67 (19. März 2015)

Kann mit den Handy kein Bild hochladen
 Mach ich später mal


----------



## Fisch123 (19. März 2015)

Die oben gezeigten hatten 30€ gekostet,  und wiegen pro Set 22gr. also keine Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (21. März 2015)

Ach Herrje 12 Gramm zuviel und wieder erwarten hat die Welt nicht aufgehört sich zu drehen.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. März 2015)

Die abgerundeten sehen schon viel besser aus. Hast du schon ein Preis ermittelt? 
Sabine


----------



## tommi67 (21. März 2015)

Die Muster werden wohl jetzt  Einzelstücke bleiben weil ich bei einen Paarpreis bestimmt über 30€ liege und das Gewicht anscheinend auch zu hoch ist.Der Preis würde sicherlich noch etwa 25% weniger werden bei entsprechender Abnahmemenge aber das ist für so ein Nieschenartikel völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. März 2015)

Ok, sehe ich ähnlich. 
Ein Versuch war es wert.
Danke für die Mühe. 
Sabine


----------



## Tortek82 (13. Januar 2016)

Gibt es die Adapter eigentlich noch? Ich benötige reinzufällig 2 Stück. 
28 Zoll Rahmen auf 26 Zoll Laufrad.


----------



## tommi67 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe damals nur die Muster gebaut. Es ist nur ein Paar die ich aber abgeben kann . Irgendwo hat ja jemand die Dinger doch gekauft.
Viele Grüße Tommi


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Januar 2016)

Bekommst du noch bei SINZ.


----------



## tripletschiee (16. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen Adapter gefräst. Da ich nur eine kleine Proxxon MF70 habe, ist von der Oberfläche her das Ergebnis nicht so perfekt wie weiter oben.
Die Entwicklungstufen vom Vollblock zum finalen Produkt:


.

.

.


Fertig, mit Arretierungsstift:


.

.

.

.


Gewichte (letzteres mit zwei Titanschrauben zur Befestigung an der Gabel):


.


An der SID dann dran:


.

.

.


----------



## Roelof (17. Juni 2016)

ich hätte gerne eine so kompakte Fräse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (17. Juni 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne eine so kompakte Fräse...



Kostet nicht die Welt: rund 240 EUR. Und ist enorm praktisch!


----------



## supperharry (13. Januar 2018)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344973 Anhang anzeigen 344974 Suche solche Adapter, wer hat noch sowas rum fliegen?



Guten Morgen,

hat noch jemand solche Adapter übrig?

Gruß


----------



## saturno (13. Januar 2018)

https://www.jrbicycles.com/bombshell-vps-brake-adapter

https://b2bike.us/problem-solving-parts/brake-adaptor.html


----------

